# ThinkGeek's new warehouse



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Not sure what their old warehouse looked like, but they moved it from New Jersey to Columbus Ohio and looks like they're going to be able to expand their options.

It looks fairly impressive, and being in Ohio, I'm hoping for faster shipping 

http://thinkgeek.com/blog/2010/09/meet-our-new-robowarehouse.html?cpg=tw


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Gee Thanks, now I'm out $162 I might not have spent.

When they put a Tiger Direct in NC they had to start charging tax and I stoped buying from them. Now it's mostly Newegg.


----------

